# Going Singlespeed



## Nigel182 (13 Apr 2014)

Well finally giving up Fixed Gear Riding as my Doc insists it's not helping my arthritic knees any longer

So

Have taken the plunge and won an old Raleigh Road Bike on the 'Bay which I'm going to convert to singlespeed with a few parts I've already got and a few new parts too, may even head deep in the Territory of the 'Darkside and fit a rack for Panniers too....!!!!!!

Well I collect the bike tomorrow evening and then the fun of converting can begin.


----------



## Old Plodder (14 Apr 2014)

I went back to a freewheel after having knee problems riding fixed, I just used (about) 5" lower gear than the fixed was.
So......rack & panniers, eh........you might even put mudguards on & have a dry bum......


----------



## Nigel182 (14 Apr 2014)

Old Plodder said:


> I went back to a freewheel after having knee problems riding fixed, I just used (about) 5" lower gear than the fixed was.
> So......rack & panniers, eh........you might even put mudguards on & have a dry bum......



thanks for the advice on the Gearing might give that a try as to mudguards...Rack only not enough Bosses on the frame.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Apr 2014)

Got it Late yesterday pics to follow before work commences....!!!!


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Apr 2014)

Took a bit of sorting but Pics Finally on.....





[url=https://flic.kr/p/n8q1tv]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/n8rPT9]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/n8q3iH]

[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Apr 2014)

Summary of Yesterdays work bit slow going but will get there
New Secondhand Front Wheel sorted....Mavic Aksium and removed Rear Derailleur,Front Mech, Downtube Shifters and Brakes as upgrading them to Dual Pivots, as I'm wanting to stop especially if I fit Rear Rack for Pannier Duities.





[url=https://flic.kr/p/nayTTY]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/nayTTY]



Cranks and Bottom Bracket not got right tools am borrowing some soon so come to a halt for a while.[/url][/url]


----------



## Stu Plows (16 Apr 2014)

Don't suppose you want to sell the chainset do you?


----------



## JoeyB (16 Apr 2014)

Well you're progressing your build a lot quicker than I did!

Looking forward to seeing the end result. What crank / cog tooth combination are you going for?


----------



## kloeshuman (16 Apr 2014)

Looks like it will be a sweet bike, great find


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Apr 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> Don't suppose you want to sell the chainset do you?



Stu that's possible but at moment bike at LBS having Cranks and BB Removed I gave up borrowed tools which happened to be the wrong ones.
don't know the tooth sizes of Chain rings till I get them back but the rear was a 6 speed. Message me with what you'd like from it and we'll see about price and posting etc.



JoeyB said:


> Well you're progressing your build a lot quicker than I did!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the end result. What crank / cog tooth combination are you going for?



Joey thanks...had a few parts lying around from my previous Fixed Gear Builds. But Crank removal has slowed me up still on the plus side Rear Wheel should be here after Easter.
Going for a 48:18 gear with the Freewheel a tooth down on the rear from the fixed Gear I was using.


----------



## kaiseris (17 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Well finally giving up Fixed Gear Riding as my Doc insists it's not helping my arthritic knees any longer
> 
> So
> 
> Have taken the plunge and won an old Raleigh Road Bike on the 'Bay which I'm going to convert to singlespeed with a few parts I've already got and a few new parts too, may even head deep in the Territory of the 'Darkside and fit a rack for Panniers too....!!!!!!


I wonder why you haven't converted your fixie to SS. It should be doable with little effort and cost less.


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Apr 2014)

kaiseris said:


> I wonder why you haven't converted your fixie to SS. It should be doable with little effort and cost less.



Would need to drill rear bridge and devalue the frame also no mounts for rack but using a few parts not having to buy much new or secondhand


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Apr 2014)

Finished Late Last Night....!!!!
Bar Taping is not one of my Strong Points I've found.
Also put a Coffee Cup Holder on so don't always have to stop for Coffee.....
Just waiting for Rear Rack to turn up......probably held up by Bank Holiday Post service.







[url=https://flic.kr/p/nb4N9k]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/nb4LS2]

[/url][/url]


----------



## Andrew1971 (19 Apr 2014)

A good looking bike you have nigel182 :-)


----------



## format (19 Apr 2014)

Will Aksiums be alright for commuting with?

edit - assuming you are commuting, not riding for pleasure?


----------



## SS Retro (19 Apr 2014)

Looks a good SS build like it!
What freewheel are you using?


----------



## Nigel182 (19 Apr 2014)

format said:


> Will Aksiums be alright for commuting with?
> 
> edit - assuming you are commuting, not riding for pleasure?



It's only an Aksium on the front seemed ok on my fixed so just transferred it over not sure but are they a tempremental or troubled wheel then ?



SS Retro said:


> Looks a good SS build like it!
> What freewheel are you using?


Cheers it's only a cheapo Dicta saving for a White Industries one


----------



## SS Retro (19 Apr 2014)

Found good usage out of sturmy archer freewheels my current one has been on for over 2000 miles 
About £15 off eBay.


----------



## Nigel182 (19 Apr 2014)

SS Retro said:


> Found good usage out of sturmy archer freewheels my current one has been on for over 2000 miles
> About £15 off eBay.



Thanks think I'll go that route and save a fair few quid


----------



## SS Retro (19 Apr 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Sturm...cycling_bikeparts_SR&var=&hash=item2c64288c8f

Have found them far better than more expensive shimano and they look good too being chrome.


----------



## format (19 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> It's only an Aksium on the front seemed ok on my fixed so just transferred it over not sure but are they a tempremental or troubled wheel then ?
> 
> 
> Cheers it's only a cheapo Dicta saving for a White Industries one




Just been told by various bike mecs that they maybe aren't the strongest of wheels (low spoke count etc), although though they are very light and fast. I have them on my road bike but wouldn't feel comfortable using them on the roads round here every day of the week. You could well be okay if it's just the front, I guess. 

I'm quite heavy tbf, too.


----------



## Sharky (19 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> It's only an Aksium on the front seemed ok on my fixed so just transferred it over not sure but are they a tempremental or troubled wheel then ?
> 
> 
> Cheers it's only a cheapo Dicta saving for a White Industries one



I've been using Dicta free wheels for a few years and not had any problems. But as my wheel is a flip/flop hub, I always have a fixed cog on the other side to get me home if needed.

Keith


----------



## Nigel182 (23 Apr 2014)

Saddle and Rear Rack arrived today so Bike now set up for Shopping Runs....





[url=https://flic.kr/p/niUrZ5]

[/url]


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Apr 2014)

very smart, I like that a lot.

my only concern would be the gear lever bosses, I would probably cap them but that's only my humble opinion


----------



## Nigel182 (24 Apr 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> very smart, I like that a lot.
> 
> my only concern would be the gear lever bosses, I would probably cap them but that's only my humble opinion


Thanks am pleased with how it turned out.

I've got Countersunk Caphead Bolts in them at present although am thinking of refitting the Shifters if I don't sell them....don't really want to cut the bosses off..never a good look !!!!!
and makes it unable to refit gears at later date.


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Thanks am pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> I've got Countersunk Caphead Bolts in them at present although am thinking of refitting the Shifters if I don't sell them....don't really want to cut the bosses off..never a good look !!!!!
> and makes it unable to refit gears at later date.



I was thinking of the downtube cable guides that convert the bosses when STI levers are used, it wasn't really a suggestion as its your bike - its just something I noticed.

very smart bike


----------



## cbs (24 Apr 2014)

format said:


> Just been told by various bike mecs that they maybe aren't the strongest of wheels (low spoke count etc), although though they are very light and fast. I have them on my road bike but wouldn't feel comfortable using them on the roads round here every day of the week. You could well be okay if it's just the front, I guess.
> 
> I'm quite heavy tbf, too.



My wife's Scott came with Aksiums as standard and we have found them to be a very solid wheel, still true after many miles. Better IMO than the DT Swiss wheels on my bike, although my loss of a front spoke nipple was probably a result of a bad build.

To the OP, that's a lovely looking bike and something I want to do myself one day. Out of interest, how much did you pay for the bike? From what I have seen on eBay, there aren't really any bargains available, as sellers either label them as "retro" or "fixie project" and hike the price as a result. I guess you just have to set a budget and stick to it, whilst being patient until the right one comes along...


----------



## kaiseris (24 Apr 2014)

SS Retro said:


> Found good usage out of sturmy archer freewheels my current one has been on for over 2000 miles
> About £15 off eBay.


Good to know that those aren't bad. When I was buying one there was literally no info about them on internet. But somehow I thought that it must be better than Dicta which sadly gets poor feedback.
Ridden very few kilometers with it, so far so good.


----------



## Nigel182 (24 Apr 2014)

cbs said:


> My wife's Scott came with Aksiums as standard and we have found them to be a very solid wheel, still true after many miles. Better IMO than the DT Swiss wheels on my bike, although my loss of a front spoke nipple was probably a result of a bad build.
> 
> To the OP, that's a lovely looking bike and something I want to do myself one day. Out of interest, how much did you pay for the bike? From what I have seen on eBay, there aren't really any bargains available, as sellers either label them as "retro" or "fixie project" and hike the price as a result. I guess you just have to set a budget and stick to it, whilst being patient until the right one comes along...



Thanks I got it off the 'Bay for £80 quite a few come up try searching with vintage bike or frame in your search....also Boot Sales can be another good source seen a few with good prices too but never in my size 
Cheers for the Aksium advice it seems a good wheel but do have another wheel as a spare just in case.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2014)

You need to go fixed to finish it off you know !!


----------



## Nigel182 (25 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> You need to go fixed to finish it off you know !!



Arthritic knees Doc's say no to fixed but cog on there just in case of Freewheel Failure...... (Belt & Braces type of Cyclist me....!!!! )


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Arthritic knees Doc's say no to fixed but cog on there just in case of Freewheel Failure...... (Belt & Braces type of Cyclist me....!!!! )


 
What does the doc know, no-body said grind !!! It will do em good.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2014)

cbs said:


> My wife's Scott came with Aksiums as standard and we have found them to be a very solid wheel, still true after many miles. Better IMO than the DT Swiss wheels on my bike, although my loss of a front spoke nipple was probably a result of a bad build.
> 
> To the OP, that's a lovely looking bike and something I want to do myself one day. Out of interest, how much did you pay for the bike? From what I have seen on eBay, there aren't really any bargains available, as sellers either label them as "retro" or "fixie project" and hike the price as a result. I guess you just have to set a budget and stick to it, whilst being patient until the right one comes along...


I got into retro cycles about 20yrs ago when I decided that perhaps my 68 Carlton Clubman (inherited from my cousin) was getting a bit long in the tooth for riding every day, after the wrap over seat stays parted company from the top tube (re-brazed by Sid Mottram). Back then old bikes could be picked up for next to or even nothing as no-one wanted them anymore. Cycle shops back then used to laugh at me buying new parts for em saying they could sell me a nice shiny new Crackaminium bike for less than I was spending on wheels gears cranks etc now they have become "fashionable" and the comments I get are always positive. The downside is that now prices have rocketed but bargains can still be found just not on flea-bay, best place to look is old-style second hand (junk) shops which often have a row of rusty BSOs outside but sometimes there's a gem amongst them. I've sometimes had to walk away knowing that my other half would hit the roof if I bought another "project" (11 bikes in the sheds but 2 of em are for her) Good luck in hunting one down, they are out there.


----------



## philtalksbx (26 Apr 2014)

There are also frames available on ebay. My last project was a Dawes Spectra in Reynolds 501. Couldn't resist as it was the right size with horizontal dropouts, no derailleur hanger and strap-on shifters on the downtube so no bosses to cut or worry about. That made for a very clean look. Rusty as hell I paid £45 but after powder coating it is a beauty. There are bargains out there but patience is key.

I run 40-16 which is lovely around town but maybe a little short. Next change will be a 42 crank to see how that feels.

As for freewheels, the White Evo is worth it in my book. Had bad experiences with worn and noisy Dicta and Shimano. The White is silent whilst pedalling and sings whilst coasting.

It's addictive this SS conversion lark isn't it?


----------



## Nigel182 (28 Apr 2014)

It certainly is addictive !!!
Just having a play around with set ups..... Trying this for days out minimalish' kit nowt on my back let the bike carry the lot.






yet another Front Wheel from the Collection 24 Spokes this time a few more than the Aksium but also have a proper Old Skool 36 Spoke Heading my way.


----------



## Andyg63 (30 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> It certainly is addictive !!!
> Just having a play around with set ups..... Trying this for days out minimalish' kit nowt on my back let the bike carry the lot.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andyg63 (30 Apr 2014)

Nice job, really like the simplicity of single speed
Andyg63


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2014)

Would it not have been better for the knee's to stay with gears? More options for the different conditions we cyclist encounter.


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> Would it not have been better for the knee's to stay with gears? More options for the different conditions we cyclist encounter.



Have a Geared Road Bike and Mountainbike too, just you can never have too many bikes and do like the Singlegear option for a chilled out day


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Have a Geared Road Bike and Mountainbike too, just you can never have too many bikes and do like the Singlegear option for a chilled out day


Got to agree with you on that, I have 6 now hanging up all ready to ride, the rack is starting to look like a bike shop again, I sold quite a few a while back and said I was never going to have more than 2 again.


----------

